# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Gloster corona  διατροφή

## volcanotimes

Καλημέρα σε ολους

οντας εντελως αρχαριος σημερα επεσε στα χερια μου ενα gloster. αυτο που με εχει μπερδεψει εντελως ομως ειναι η διατροφη του. 

μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι πρεπει να περιεχει η τροφη του? περα απο τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα . η καθημερινη τροφη του τι πρεπει να περιεχει?

ευχαριστω πολύ
Χρηστος

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βασίλη από όσο έχω διαβάσει τα γκλόστερ δεν έχουν κάποια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις !! Είναι ένα καναρίνι "τύπου" και νομίζω ότι με μια τροφή χωρίς να περιέχει το ρούπσεν πιστεύω ότι θα είσαι οκ !! Τα καναρίνια αυτής της οικογένειας (ειδικά αυτά που προέρχονται από τον Αγγλικό κλάδο) δεν διακρίνονται για την κινητικότητά τους. Είναι ήρεμα πουλιά. Αυτό σημαίνει πως υπερβολές στην διατροφή μπορούν εύκολα να δημιουργήσουν φαινόμενα παχυσαρκίας !!!*

*Εγω φτιάχνω δική μου τροφή με αγορά μεμονωμένων σπόρων !!* 

*65% κεχρι* 
*10% βρωμη*
*8 % περιλλα λευκη*
*7% νιζερ*
*5% λιναρι* 
*5% κανναβουρι*

*Το συγκεκριμένο μείγμα παρουσιάζει τις ακόλουθες προδιαγραφές:*

*16,46% πρωτεΐνη*
*48% υδατάνθρακες*
*14,14% λίπος*

*Ερχετε κάπως πιο ακριβά από κάθε άλλη τροφή αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι αξίζει !! Κάπου στα 18-19 ευρώ τα 5 κιλά υπολόγισε !!* 

*Ανα 2-3 μέρες ενισχύω με σπόρους υγείας & chia που είναι για την αποτοξίνωση του συκωτιού !! 
Σε όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις τα λαχανικά, τα φρούτα και τα λοιπά φυσικά συμπληρώματα διατροφής. Προσοχή βέβαια μην το παρακάνεις με την αυγοτροφή (εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου). Διαφορετικά προβλέπω να αποκτάς κίτρινες κοιλίτσες.....*

*Σου παραθέτω και μερικά μείγματα ιδανικά, πάντα χωρίς ρούπσεν & κόκκινα - πράσινα - κίτρινα μπισκοτάκια : 

DELI NATURE 80
Κεχρί 65%, νίζερ 15%, καναβούρι 5% λινάρι 5%, ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη 5%, αγριόσποροι 5%

MANITOBA T3 PLATINO (Αυτό φτιάχνω εγώ)
Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι

ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ Τ3
Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι

VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE CANARY BREEDING with out rape seed
Canary seed 63 % Niger seed 12,5 % Linseed 9 % Peeled oats 6% Hempseed 6 % Wild seeds 2,5 % Perilla seed white 1 % 

VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ και ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ
ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ:- Κεχρί Καναδά, Νίζερ, Σπόροι Υγείας (9σπόροι), Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Λιναρόσπορος, Ραδικόσπορος (κιχώριον), Γρασίδι

GREG ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ EXTRA
Καναρινόσπορο, λιναρόσπορο, κανναβούρι, νίζερ, λευκή περίλλα.

GREG ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ EXCELLENT
Καναρινόσπορο, λιναρόσπορο, κανναβούρι, νίζερ

Τροφή Hungenberg χωρίς ρούπσεν
Ασπούρι - Νίζερ - Ιαπωνικό κεχρί - Λινάρι ξανθό Βρώμη - Κανναβούρι - Σενεγαλέζικο κεχρί - Αγριόσποροι - Περίλλα άσπρη - Παπαρούνα - Κεχρί μάνας - Φαγόπυρο.

ΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΙΓΜΑ χωρίς ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ
Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Κεχρί Plata, Σποροι αγριοχορτου, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί

ΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΟΥ , ΜΙΓΜΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ και ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ
Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος) 60%, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 5,5%, Βρώμη 5,5%, Κεχρί Μαννα 5,5%, Κεχρί Σενεγάλης 5,5%, Νίζερ, Λευκή Περίλλα, Σποροι αγριοχορτου, Σπόρος Kardi, Παπαρούνα Ιμαλαϊων, Ξεφλουδισμένο σουσάμι, Λευκό σπόρου σαλάτας, Ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη, Σιτάρι, Κιτρινος Λιναρόσπορος, Καμελίνα*

*

Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα !! 


Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ ---> * Διατροφή gloster

----------


## volcanotimes

ευχαριστω πολυ

ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος :winky:

----------


## jk21

στην αναπαραγωγη εως και τελος πτεροροιας  ,μπορεις ειτε να προσθετεις επιπλεον περιλλα 2 % ή να προσθετεις κια καμελινα στην αυγοτροφη τους ,σε ποσοτητα 1 κουταλιου του γλυκου στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης 


αν εμφανισθει το προβλημα των κυστεων *Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*θα αραιωσεις το μιγμα με 10 % επιπλεον βρωμη ,οχι με αλλο αμυλουχο σπορο.μονο αυτον

----------


## volcanotimes

πήρα μια τροφη και μεσα εχει ζαχαρωτά και ρουψεν  :: 

βαζω καθε μερα μαρουλι και του αρεσει , καθε τρεις μερες βαζω και τρωει μήλο . την τατερτη τωρα που ανοιγουν τα μαγαζια θα βρω σπορους να κανω τροφη καταλληλη για το πουλακι

----------


## volcanotimes

λοιπόν σημερα βρηκα τροφη καλη ετοιμη μιξη 

εχει μεσα κεχρι - νιζερ - λιναρι χρυσο - περιλα - καναβουρι 
βγηκε το κιλό 2.5 ευρω 

ειναι σαν αυτο που φτιαχνει ο Αλεξανδρος

----------


## jk21

ηταν καποιο ετοιμο μιγμα ή στο εφτιαξε ο πετ σοπας;

----------


## volcanotimes

Δημητρη πηγα για σπόρους βασικά αλλα αυτο ηταν ετοιμο , ειχε και καποια χυμα που τα εφταχνε ο ιδιος αλλα πηρα της εταιριας. 

δε ξερω καλά εκανα? απλα κοιταξα να εχει μεσα οσα επρεπε να εχει.

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις μαθε ποιο ειναι σαν ονομασια .καλους σπορους εχει .εξαρταται βεβαια και η αναλογια του καθενος . εγω βεβαια εχω και μια αδυναμια στην βρωμη αλλα και ετσι οκ ειναι  ....

----------


## δημητρα

βγαλε το μαρουλι, για μενα μακραν το πιο επικίνδυνο χορταρικο, υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα να του βαζεις. οσο για το μειγμα, μια χαρα αφου δεν ειναι χυμα.

----------


## volcanotimes

ok δε θα ξαναβαλω μαρουλι , τι προτινεις απο χορταρικα? και καθε πότε να βαζω αυγο ?

ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χρόνια Πολλά ... τα πάντα σου τα εξήγησαν τα παιδιά ,εγώ θα σου πω να είσαι αλύγιστος και σκληρός μαζί του , είναι πολύ γλυκά σαν μπαλίτσες και δεν θέλει πολύ να παρασυρθείς και να του δίνεις λιχουδιές κλπ.

----------


## volcanotimes

να σαι καλα αδερφε ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλη

----------

